
John Scalzi Story: “A Model Dog” - sohkamyung
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/21/18139239/john-scalzi-robot-dog-story-video-sci-fi-better-worlds
======
FavouriteColour
John Scalzi? Count me in!

Note this part of the Better Worlds project: [https://www.theverge.com/better-
worlds](https://www.theverge.com/better-worlds)

